# GTA IV



## Snoopdogga (Apr 25, 2008)

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/869/869381p1.html

Wow. :|


----------



## SL92 (Apr 25, 2008)

Expected it.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 25, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Expected it. [/quote]
 ^^^


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 25, 2008)

I wasn't expecting it to get a 10/10. 
Then again, I haven't been following the game. =P


----------



## Grawr (Apr 25, 2008)

Whoa...

I've played the previous games, but not much...I never thought they were this good...

Maybe I'll pick this one up now that I've finally got a 360. D:


----------



## Kyle (Apr 25, 2008)

Deserved it. GTA is a godly series.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 25, 2008)

My brother and I are going to get it with the money we got from taking back our 360, Gamecube, and the games we don't pay. We got like $200. Then we're getting Army of two and A wireless controller the rest we're splitting.


----------



## Mino (Apr 25, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder how much I can get for RSV2 + GHIII and the controller.

This game looks amazing.

Edit - What am I kidding, I'm not going to get this game until July, when I turn 17.  Lawl.


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 25, 2008)

ugh.  My parents are normally cool about the ESRB and crap, but dang.... that's quite a list of details.  Just about no way I could get it.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 25, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> ugh.  My parents are normally cool about the ESRB and crap, but dang.... that's quite a list of details.  Just about no way I could get it.


 Yeah, apparently you can go to strip clubs in the game and... yeaaah...


----------



## Kyle (Apr 26, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Umm, stuff.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 26, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pics plz.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2008)

I want it, but there's no way I'm going to get it with all the people telling my mom "OMG THIS GAME IS HORRIBLE." >_>


----------



## MGMT (Apr 26, 2008)

My dad will play it... >.>


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 26, 2008)

I....need...this...game....soooooooooooooooo...baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddddddddddddd!

Edit: This quote made my day:

"Without question, Grand Theft Auto IV is the best game since Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time."


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 26, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Mino (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually, I could just have a friend buy it, but then how do I get the store credit transferred to him... balls.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 26, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> ugh.  My parents are normally cool about the ESRB and crap, but dang.... that's quite a list of details.  Just about no way I could get it.


 http://thepiratebay.org/search/Grand%20The...uto%20IV/0/99/0


----------



## Mino (Apr 30, 2008)

My friend loaned me the money for this game, so far it's great.  I love flying the helicopter and otherwise just messing around in "Free Mode" multiplayer.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow. :|
http://www.gamerankings.com/itemrankings/simpleratings.asp


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2008)

Not surprise with all the attention GTA4 is getting.


----------



## Mino (Apr 30, 2008)

This game is great, but I don't see what's so OoT-beating about it yet.  I am not far into the game, however.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 30, 2008)

hmm something tells me the negareviews haven't happened yet...


----------



## Mino (May 1, 2008)

Just discovered some of the more awesome gametypes, including one where it is basically a shootout/race/survival mode called cops and robbers.  Great stuff.

I think I've only just scratched the surface of the single player at this point, but who knows?


----------



## UltraByte (May 1, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Wow. :|
> http://www.gamerankings.com/itemrankings/simpleratings.asp


 Jebus, will you stop freaking out over this beating OoT? Honestly, the public opinion on games changes. I've been waiting for a game to come out and beat OoT that's not affiliated with Nintendo.


----------



## Grawr (May 3, 2008)

I just got the game, and I'm pretty impressed as well.

The city is...insanely gigantic. D:


----------



## SL92 (May 3, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Snoop freaks out over everything.

Like I said somewhere, GTA is overpopular, but definitely not overrated.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 3, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="UltraByte said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snoop freaks out over everything.

Like I said somewhere, GTA is overpopular, but definitely not overrated. [/quote]
 I being a stubborn old man do think it is a little overrated....

not by a ton but I just don't think it is the perfect people keep giving it....


----------



## dragonflamez (May 3, 2008)

DO WANT GTA4


----------



## Resurgence83 (May 20, 2008)

I would get the game if I had an XBox360 but I only have a Wii.


----------



## UltraByte (May 20, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I being a stubborn old man do think it is a little overrated....

not by a ton but I just don't think it is the perfect people keep giving it.... [/quote]
 From what I've seen my friends play, it looks like an awesome game. I'll have to pick this up.... when I'm in college or away from my parents. I'm sure my mom would murder me if I got this game. D;


----------



## Bulerias (May 21, 2008)

I think this might be appropriate.







Totally not interested in GTA4... the violence/brutality really turns me off. : (


----------



## Melee201 (May 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I think this might be appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here.  There's a huge difference between Smash Bros. violence and GTA violence.  I just wouldn't enjoy simulating the things that happen on that game.


----------

